# Putting a swivel seat in a Sit-in kayak



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I was watching Ezbite's video of him trolling mosquito in his kayak. It was rather impressive. It looked like he had a sit-in kayak but he put a seat on the top of it, so then he actually put a lot of gear in the area your legs would go in and the setup was just pretty sweet overall.

My question is- what do you guys think about putting a swivel seat on a kayak? Screwing the plate into the kayak with some backing on the bottom for support. It seems like it would be a pretty easy mod. but it might affect the stability. Not sure. Any thoughts?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Here's the thing. EZ's yak is not a SIK it is hybrid. So it is more like a canoe and SOT. It is also designed to be able to sit down in or to sit up on the plastic cross bar where he put his seat. Most SIK's
would lack the hull stability and top strength to mount a seat on top.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I had two extra boat seats that I had replaced on my boat. I took them, and put them in the seats of my wife and my kayaks. This is my wifes, but they work sweet! Tried it out today and it was perfect. Much more comfortable, and I would have NO TROUBLE staying out on the water for the day.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks good and I'm sure its more comfortable. Were you able to secure at all or does it sit in there good enough.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

rustyfish said:


> Looks good and I'm sure its more comfortable. Were you able to secure at all or does it sit in there good enough.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I actually took the swivel off the bottom at first, and it slid a bit. But I found that if I keep the soft button/screw in seat that the kayak comes with in there, and keep the swivel on, it doesn't move at all. I think it kind of digs into the soft cushion of the original seat and stays. Its pretty cool because those $30 wal mart seats fit in my future beach kayaks perfectly width-wise. They are a great alternative to buying some $150 seat. Also, you can lean back a bit as well since its not stationary. Works very well and would recommend to anyone. You dont realize your sitting in a kayak seat, which it the point!  Thanks again for the tip, would've been a mistake to put that seat on top. Now- I need to deck my wife's kayak out with rodholders so she'll go out on some floats with me. She just compalined before becuase she was uncomfortable.


----------



## joer526 (Jun 29, 2012)

What Future Beach kayak do you have? I have the Fusion 124 and I'm looking for an alternative to the backbreaker that's in there now, without spending too much $$. Also, doesn't that seat make the yak a lot heavier?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Joe- mine is the trophy 126. My wife's is the Fusion 124 I believe. No, those seats are only about 7-10 lbs at the very most. Weight isnt a factor for me. I already have a gel-cell battery and fish finder, all my gear, rod holders, etc, etc so 10 lbs isnt gonna break my back any more or less by having it. I'd say my kayak is every bit of 65 lbs when its all said and done. I don't put in on top of my car, which I do have a rack for, but I slide it in my truck bed so its not too bad for me. I'm 26 years old though so it might be different if you have trouble with lifting things or what not.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

By the way, best way to know if it fits, is to measure your SIK cockpit width, then see what the dimensions are on the seat. I feel your pain though, those factory seats suck. I would also try the swivel for 10 bucks on the bottom if you can. It does dig in really well to that soft stock seat.


----------



## joer526 (Jun 29, 2012)

I also load mine in my truck bed. A little extra weight won't be a problem. I don't currently use a cart and don't really want to hassle with one if i don't need to. Do you just keep the seat separate from the yak till you get in? When you use it, is it mounted in any way or does your weight just keep it in place?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, I just take it out and put it back in when i'm getting in and out of the water. Pretty simple and it actually comes up flush to the side of the kayak so its very easy to get into and out of the kayak now.


----------



## joer526 (Jun 29, 2012)

That sounds great, I'm going to definitely look into that. I know you said you took those seats out of you boat, did you buy them and if so where did you get them/what brand are they?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

They came with my boat. But I know that wal-mart carries that same kind. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fold-Down-Fishing-Chair-in-Sand/4331579

Almost positive that's the chair right there, just in a different color. Its nice because you can get free site to store if you're close to a wal mart too. If you end up getting it, let me know how you like it.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Also, Saugmon had one he wanted to sell me last year. If you are near bellefontaine, he might hook you up with a good price.


----------



## joer526 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm in Toledo so that's not feasible. I'll let you know if/when I come up with something.


----------



## joer526 (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, I stopped at Dick's today hoping to see a boat seat like that so I could see and feel what it would be like in my yak. They don't stock any seats at all so I was discouraged. I really wanted to see one and get a feel for the weight and fit in the yak. I did however find a folding stadium seat with a higher back and light aluminum frame. $25. It fits in the cockpit perfectly. I used the straps that were on it to keep it attached to a bleacher and screwed them to the yak to keep the seat secure. It's light weight enough to keep in the yak and a lot more comfortable than the stock seat. Can't wait to get it out on the water. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## joer526 (Jun 29, 2012)

Went out last night for a couple hours. The fishing was horrible, but damn I was comfortable. I'm very pleased with how it worked out.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Nice work man! I just took mine out again tonight too. Yeah, fishing sucked, but it was good and comfy to be on the water. Now if I could install a small television on the front of my kayak I could float all day! lol


----------

